# The 1940'S What Did They Have



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Well here is my Omega 17 jewel I know it looks terebile but I love it what do you have in colection

well i cant seem to load it on sorry


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

thinus said:


> Well here is my Omega 17 jewel I know it looks terebile but I love it what do you have in colection
> 
> well i cant seem to load it on sorry


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

lets try again


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

1945 Bulova










Not exactly sure of this Wittnauer, but it looks 40's to me


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Surprisingly the 40's produced some amazing pieces, I like them better than the 50's pieces




























redialed


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

This tiny Lavina was a retirement watch for my grandfather in 1949










Lavina made a variant of this case with a tonneau dial to match the shape of the case. The also did one with a square dial in the same tonneau case.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

'43 Omega cal 30T2










'48 Omega Cosmic cal 27 DL PC


----------



## RobW (Jan 12, 2010)

All lovely Omegas, Cymas and Bulovas, but even the lowly Helbros deserves attention. I like the lugs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well obviously I`ve got to add these to the thread...

*Services Aerist (Plain Dial) `Foreign Made` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.296 4 Jewels.*










*Services Aerist (Lumed Dial) `Foreign Made` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.296 4 Jewels.*










As used by Mr Henry Byford, "Royal Scot" Driver


----------

